# Philodendrum Selloum wood



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I have two pieces of philodenepdrum selloum that we cut at one of my rent houses. They are about 4 inches in diameter

That seem to have a lot of sticky sap. 

I am planning on dipping it in some paraffin and storing it in the garage for a year or so. 

It looks like it may have an interesting grain. I may have to stabilize it after it dries. 

Anyone ever try this? I am planning on cutting pen blanks out of it if possible.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have not but I thought they were a plant? I don't think ever seen one that big. Is it a tight fiber like a palm? I would like to see them.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

bill said:


> I have not but I thought they were a plant? I don't think ever seen one that big. Is it a tight fiber like a palm? I would like to see them.


I will take a couple of pics in the morning. I am thinking it will look very similar to a palm when dry.

If you give them shade and water they make a nice sized trunk about 2-3 ft long and about 2-4" in diameter.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool, I look forward to seeing the pics

I might suggest if it's full of fibers, you might need to stabilize it. I've had mixed results with palm.


----------

